# Dutch American Friendship Treaty



## Super Mario (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone here have any experience immigrating to the Netherlands via the Dutch American Friendship Treaty? I was curious to learn about such experiences in that regard, as I personally have some tentative interest in doing so myself. I would appreciate if you could share your experiences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

Is that for the Dutch who want to reclaim New York and restore its name to New Amsterdam?
eep:


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Super Mario said:


> Does anyone here have any experience immigrating to the Netherlands via the Dutch American Friendship Treaty? I was curious to learn about such experiences in that regard, as I personally have some tentative interest in doing so myself. I would appreciate if you could share your experiences. Thanks in advance.


Hi, 

I don't have any experience myself, but if you propose to live in or around Amsterdam, have a look at the following site which is a goverment initiative: Local | The official website of the City of Amsterdam and Expatcenter | I amsterdam


----------

